# To see if your local WalMart has ammo via the internet..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This saves one from driving to WalMart to find they do not have what you are looking for......
Walmart ammo lookup


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> This saves one from driving to WalMart to find they do not have what you are looking for......
> Walmart ammo lookup


Have you checked this to verify it is actually correct? Thanks for posting it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just missed 9mm & .22 rounds this afternoon at local Super Walmart.... but the sales guy gave me a direct # to the back cage where ammo is stored, and the times to call. They had .45 & .357 though.

Hopefully I'll be able to start stocking up again.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

jdeere9750 said:


> Have you checked this to verify it is actually correct? Thanks for posting it.


Yes, I have used it to check my local WalMart and it showed they had 9mm ammo in stock..... They do limit to 3 boxes..........


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> Yes, I have used it to check my local WalMart and it showed they had 9mm ammo in stock..... They do limit to 3 boxes..........


Thank you.


----------



## campbed (Feb 16, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Yes, I have used it to check my local WalMart and it showed they had 9mm ammo in stock..... They do limit to 3 boxes..........


And you actually went in, and they actually had 3 boxes to buy?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

campbed said:


> And you actually went in, and they actually had 3 boxes to buy?


Yes........ They actually had about 30 boxes in the ammo case...... The salesman told me that they also had 150 boxes in the back.........


----------

